# New kid on the block



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi troops i like it here and want to get more involved and get as much help as i can so making a journal to track progress and stuff.

Stats as of this morning.

Age 22

Weight 163lbs

Height 5'10

So im on a cut just now, i planned to cut for just 6 weeks but changed my mind and its went on a bit longer than that.

i was 175lbs when i started cutting.

Dunno body fat levels or anything but ill post some before and after pics up soon. Think i was 18 to 20%.

Been training for about 9months doing push pull legs routine.

Im trying a low carb diet and timing my carbs for just post workout and sometimes in the morning.

:thumbup1:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

^Which one were you^?

Lol, welcome.


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

this was me at 175 lbs



about 8 - 9 weeks ago

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/188201-bulk-cut-pics.html#post3333738


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

this is me now at 163lbs

dunno my body fat here?


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

totals for today

Total cals 1959

carbs 49g fats 81g protein 186g

Done legs

squats

leg ext

sldl

calf raises


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Totals cals 1,706

carbs 9g, fat 93g, 158 protein

slightly under targets might have some cashew nuts before sleep

rest day today, tomorrow will be pull


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

or maybe arms side delts and rears then pull the day after


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

love cashew nuts... 



1990 said:


> Totals cals 1,706
> 
> carbs 9g, fat 93g, 158 protein
> 
> ...


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Done Pull today

didnt do rows or deads

done back and biceps

Chins x10 x6 x5 x4

DB Shrugs 12x4

Pull ups 5x2

Hammer Curls x8 x6 x6

done better workouts but just done it late at night for half an hour


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Good luck with reaching your goals. Good weight loss so far.

How has your strength been on your cut? And are you doing any cardio?


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> Good luck with reaching your goals. Good weight loss so far.
> 
> How has your strength been on your cut? And are you doing any cardio?


Thanks mate, my stregth has more or less been the same with a slight increase since ive started cutting carbs out my diet

been doing 10 minute skipping HIIT 30 secs on and off and fasted 20 mins walking the dog as cardio, along with weights.

done some HIIT today.

Push tomorrow!


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

flecks said:


> love cashew nuts...


ive started taking walnuts instead for more fats, cashews are a bit carby!


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Todays macros are

Cals 1,879

Carbs 50g Fat 104g Protein 167g

How are my macros looking for timed carb diet?

today was rest day


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Why are you cutting at 175lbs? Wouldn't you prefer to be bigger first then cut?


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Aaron20 said:


> Why are you cutting at 175lbs? Wouldn't you prefer to be bigger first then cut?


cos i dont like having 20% bodyfat


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Good luck with the training mate. Also put a journal up recently and can vouch that it helps with the motivation. Keep up the good work. :thumb:


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Good luck with the training mate. Also put a journal up recently and can vouch that it helps with the motivation. Keep up the good work. :thumb:


cheers mate ill have a look in your journal slán


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Heavily screwed from Push workout today

Rotator Cuff warm up

100lbs 8,8,7,6 Flat Barbell Bench

25lbs 12x1, 30lbs 10x2, Incline Dumbell Bench

Inverted Push Ups 6x4

Military Press, 45lbs 10,8,6

Tricep work

doing this movement for triceps


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

1990 said:


> cheers mate ill have a look in your journal slán


thanks for the Irish salute mate! Slan go foill :thumb:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

1990 said:


> cos i dont like having 20% bodyfat


Exactly the same as me lol. I feel terrible in general with higher fat levels. plus i sweat like a b1tch!


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

1990 said:


> cos i dont like having 20% bodyfat


Eat properly then, I'm 5 foot 7 200lbs bf % is around 15 and never done a cut in my life. If your 5 foot 10 at 175lbs with 20% bodyfat when you cut down your gonna look like an Ethiopian lifting weights.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Harsh and seems a tad unconstructive. Perhaps some ideas/suggestions/pointers based on this experience and we can all learn. The guys been training less than a year. :thumbup1:


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Harsh and seems a tad unconstructive. Perhaps some ideas/suggestions/pointers based on this experience and we can all learn. The guys been training less than a year. :thumbup1:


Suppose your right sorry! Just saying though iv never cut yet cos wanted to add that mass first doing my first cur next summer. I'm lucky that iv been able to bulk staying leanish in the process due to my high metabolism cos of my age (20)

I just feel that the muscle mass needs to be gained before a cut. Why waste time going into a calorie deficit etc when you want more muscle? You need to eat alot to gain muscle.

It is a tough one to call though as he's carrying 20 odd percent bodyfat as a low weight and doesn't have much muscle mass yet as he aint been training long. Ive never been in his situation as I was always very skinny so ate loads and loads and never gone over 15% bodyfat on a 4 year bulk with no cutting lol.

I just feel cutting with so little lean mass is pointless though just my opinion lads.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Aaron20 said:


> Suppose your right sorry! Just saying though iv never cut yet cos wanted to add that mass first doing my first cur next summer. I'm lucky that iv been able to bulk staying leanish in the process due to my high metabolism cos of my age (20)
> 
> I just feel that the muscle mass needs to be gained before a cut. Why waste time going into a calorie deficit etc when you want more muscle? You need to eat alot to gain muscle.
> 
> ...


 :beer: Yeah i suppose everyone's different. When i ate loads and loads i shot up away over 20% easy. I have a real tough time keeping fat down when i eat but i'm a good bit older and only been training a few years. I'm finding that i have to keep a very small surplus.

I suppose it depends on individual goals as well, he may want the fat off a lot more than he wants muscle mass at present. Personally i don't ever see me wanting to get above 170-175 at 5'8 as i don't like the stocky look for my height. Which i know is unusual around here lol. :laugh:


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah fair enough, i reckon bulking to 200-210lbs then cutting to 180-190 will look pretty good without lookong majorly stocky though


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

todays macros

Cals 1,805

Carbs 20, Fat 113 Protein 169


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

todays macros

Total cals 1,986

Carbs 82g Fat 100g Protein 153g

felt like sh1t today, marcos are sh1t, :cursing:


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Todays macros

Total cals 1,813

Carbs 21g Fat 125g Protein 164g

Hows my macros looking for a low carb timed carb diet? 

I rested today because i have felt like **** and ill all day.

Tomorrow im gonna do pull or legs whichever i feel like. Maybe some HIIT as well.

I plan to start doing chin ups for 50 total reps over as many sets as it takes twice a week to get some growth in my lats.

The fat feels like its coming off. Just have to be patient now and keep going, cant wait to bulk again, lean bulk tho, dont wanna get too fat or all this cutting work would be pointless.


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

Aaron20 said:


> Eat properly then, I'm 5 foot 7 200lbs bf % is around 15 and never done a cut in my life. If your 5 foot 10 at 175lbs with 20% bodyfat when you cut down your gonna look like an Ethiopian lifting weights.


This Ethiopian wants to beat the sh#t out of you for saying that:



And his missus had got something to say about that as well:



'don't give any more lip, right?'

Lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

1990 said:


> Todays macros
> 
> Total cals 1,813
> 
> ...


I've read on a few occassions now about these 50rep chins. Let me know how you get on with them. I might give them a try at some point..


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> I've read on a few occassions now about these 50rep chins. Let me know how you get on with them. I might give them a try at some point..


need to change up the rep range cos my lat strength seems to have stayed still for too long


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Porkchop said:


> This Ethiopian wants to beat the sh#t out of you for saying that:
> 
> View attachment 95722
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

PULL WORKOUT TODAY

Chin Ups 50 total reps

Rack pulls 130lbs 6x4

Barbell Rows 90lbs 6x4

Really exhausted after it and felt like i was gonna puke lol.

was gonna finish off with biceps but they got hit with the chins.


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> I've read on a few occassions now about these 50rep chins. Let me know how you get on with them. I might give them a try at some point..


usually i do 5x5 lol so you can imagine how they went. really felt it but pushed myself threw it, could really feel my arms and lats got worked well.


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

todays macros

Total cals 1,825

Carbs 21g Fat 105g Protein 160g


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

the low carbs are really starting to affect me

getting head aches nausea and lethargic feeling, constantly tired as well.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

havent read all thread but why low carbs? smash the carbs. fruit and complex carbs train like a beast and you will get stronger leaner bigger. i was less than your weight and scared of carbs.


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> havent read all thread but why low carbs? smash the carbs. fruit and complex carbs train like a beast and you will get stronger leaner bigger. i was less than your weight and scared of carbs.


basically mate.. i read the timed carb sticky in the diet section. But im kind of doing timed carbs crossed with keto diet and not doing it properly i dont think. i might just abandon the low carbs and still have a calorie deficit in order to keep cutting see how it goes? or carbs in morning pre + post workout none at night?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

1990 said:


> or carbs in morning pre + post workout none at night?


try that works for me.


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> try that works for me.


are you bulking or cutting? id like to burn fat and gain muscle at same time but dont know how lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i dont do this bulk cut thing. just build up lean muscle and lose body fat eating about 3k cals a day ive gone from 140-180lbs

i followed the advice on scoobysworkshop.com for a while pretty good info and resources tdee calculator etc u might be suprised at how many cals u need


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i dont do this bulk cut thing. just build up lean muscle and lose body fat eating about 3k cals a day ive gone from 140-180lbs
> 
> i followed the advice on scoobysworkshop.com for a while pretty good info and resources tdee calculator etc u might be suprised at how many cals u need


im only hitting about 1800 mate your double that and losing fat?


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Totals 1,970 cals

Carbs 33g Far 126g Protein 149g

pretty low on my protein today :thumbdown:


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

never counted calories yesterday was away to the football had a few beers as well for the first time in ages lol

done some HIIT skipping earlier this morning. Weighted myself this morning and i am 11 stone 5. thinking about starting carb cycling rather than have low carbs all the time i will have days with high carbs. gonna do some more reading on it first though.


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

pics from today body fat looks the same as it did before i started counting carbs and calories. :sneaky2:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Subbed mate, you have chosen to cut first so no matter what anyone says see it through.

The worst thing you can do is yoyo between cuts and bulks..


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Subbed mate, you have chosen to cut first so no matter what anyone says see it through.
> 
> The worst thing you can do is yoyo between cuts and bulks..


thanks mate!

body fat still looks the same too me can be de motivating but i will not be defeated! lol


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Think ive pulled a muscle in my back feels a bit dodgey


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yesterdays macros

Total cals 1,916

Carbs 69g Fats 78g Protein 177g

Legs today, and push tomorrow to kick start the week!


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Legs + Abs

Squat 8,8,6,6

Leg Ext 20,20,20

Ham Curls 8,8,6,6

Calf Raises 20,20,20

Ab Work


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

1990 said:


> usually i do 5x5 lol so you can imagine how they went. really felt it but pushed myself threw it, could really feel my arms and lats got worked well.


50 reps chin ups Fcuk me i can barely do 5 lol


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Pauly B Project said:


> 50 reps chin ups Fcuk me i can barely do 5 lol


lol thats over all reps bud

so 50 reps over how ever many sets it takes lol probs over 10 sets

its hard work but you can feel the benefit


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

1990 said:


> lol thats over all reps bud
> 
> so 50 reps over how ever many sets it takes lol probs over 10 sets
> 
> its hard work but you can feel the benefit


That would take me at the very least 20 sets im terrible at chins like! I do latt pulldowns and can go pretty heavy on them so i just stick to them really


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Pauly B Project said:


> That would take me at the very least 20 sets im terrible at chins like! I do latt pulldowns and can go pretty heavy on them so i just stick to them really


ive never done them in my life mate never really used machines just free weights. its the wide grip pull ups im **** at, can do like 3 sets of 5 at a push. so im doing loads of chins. you should try it mate the only way to get better is to do them more lol.

just seeing if these high reps will beef my lats up as they dont seem to have grown in ages.

todays macros

Totals cals 1,820

Carbs 77g Fat 84g Protein 177g


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Good job on the chins mate. Are they fried the next day? Lol

Is strength still good on your cut?


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> Good job on the chins mate. Are they fried the next day? Lol
> 
> Is strength still good on your cut?


yeah a few people recommended them on here they said do that not once but TWICE a week. think i will break myself in slowly before i try that lol.

my lats were fried for about 3 days mate but i like having them feel that way. my back is feeling fragile today tho after legs. i think ive tweaked a muscle in it

and tbh my strength is poor, but not noticed much of a decrease in strength on the cut. particularly need to improve on my squats i done 120lbs today for 8 reps. sh1t


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

1990 said:


> yeah a few people recommended them on here they said do that not once but TWICE a week. think i will break myself in slowly before i try that lol.
> 
> my lats were fried for about 3 days mate but i like having them feel that way. my back is feeling fragile today tho after legs. i think ive tweaked a muscle in it
> 
> and tbh my strength is poor, but not noticed much of a decrease in strength on the cut. particularly need to improve on my squats i done 120lbs today for 8 reps. sh1t


As long as your making progression or at least retaining some strength on your cut then it really doesn't matter on what weights you lift.

Pity nobodies chimed in with some diet advice. I don't know a great deal about low carb, high fat diets. When o cut i just stuck to the same formula bit kept a 300calorie deficit. I did lose some strength though in certain areas so probably not the best for cutting advice lol.


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> As long as your making progression or at least retaining some strength on your cut then it really doesn't matter on what weights you lift.
> 
> Pity nobodies chimed in with some diet advice. I don't know a great deal about low carb, high fat diets. When o cut i just stuck to the same formula bit kept a 300calorie deficit. I did lose some strength though in certain areas so probably not the best for cutting advice lol.


i dunno what to do mate i cant get my head round the carb cycling thing

might just keep it simple with calorie deficit + cardio


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

1990 said:


> ive never done them in my life mate never really used machines just free weights. its the wide grip pull ups im **** at, can do like 3 sets of 5 at a push. so im doing loads of chins. you should try it mate the only way to get better is to do them more lol.
> 
> just seeing if these high reps will beef my lats up as they dont seem to have grown in ages.
> 
> ...


Very true man although im the opposite to you my latts seem to be growing alot faster then anything else lol


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yesterday

Total 1,801 cals

Carbs 89g	Fat 68g Protein 165g

Push today. got the flu


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bench

90lbs 8,7

100lbs 8,6

Incline DB

30lbs 10,8,8

Inverted Push Ups

12,12

OH Press

45lbs 6,6,6,6

Tricep work


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Totals 1,817 cals

Carbs 68g Fats 84g Protein 148g

need to get more protein before sleep


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Totals cals 1,786 Carbs 111g Fat 63g Protein 164g


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Pull today

chin ups 50 total reps

Deadlift 6x4

BB Rows 6x4

Hammer curls 6x4


----------



## viewtothegym (Aug 26, 2012)

I weighed 175lbs once................when i was 12


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

viewtothegym said:


> I weighed 175lbs once................when i was 12


good for you

why feel the need to come in and make snide comments?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

viewtothegym said:


> I weighed 175lbs once................when i was 12


Everyone has to start somewhere don't they?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

175 lbs at 12! Man you must have been one fat kid!


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

been de motivated recently, stopped counting calories and had no motivation at all

ive a knot in my upper back beside my shoulder blade that keeps coming back is ****ing me off as well.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

keep on it mate! push yourself more and more i know its hard but you will see results. The more you learn about diet/training and your body the quicker changes will happen.

Good luck! It is a long process but dont give up


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah mate. Keep on at it. I sympathise with the shoulder pains mate. Try work around it as best as you can.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Mate, How are you tracking your calories?

I'm no expert but i've had a quick look at some of your macros and they don't seem to add up to the total calories specified?

They typically come in lower.

i think:

1g pro = 4cals

1g carb = 4 cals

1g fat = 9 cals

Also on a cut you could maybe increase thae protein a bit to around at least 1.5 x your bodyweight to hold onto as much muscle as you can on the cut. Keep yourself in just a slight deficit of calories though.

Again i'm no expert. Someone with more experience can chime in!


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

thanks

i use myfitnesspal to track them mate, ill try and up the protein

the knot in my upper back seems to get aggravated when i do squats

dunno if its an issue with form or what.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

1990 said:


> thanks
> 
> i use myfitnesspal to track them mate, ill try and up the protein
> 
> ...


Hmm thats weird. I'll need to have a closer look at mines then when i put them in.

Its perhaps certain food not having all the macro information associated but still having an overall amount of calories linked to it. I know that when i put in fish oils it tell me the calories and adds it to the totals but theres nothing listed in terms of fats.


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

yeah your prob right mate, i think a lot of the macros on the site are just from people who put the info in themselves

i got some unflavoured protein from bulk powders cos its cheap lol. i drunk some with water and it tasted horrible.

had some milk and added nesquick to it and it was nice. tried it with fruit juice there and it was pretty rank lol.

got some vitamins and fish oils too.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I think you can get flavourings to add to the unflavoured stuff.

Ive tried some unflavoured whey myself. It was a bit hit or miss. I blend mines with oats for one of my meals so id rather it tasted good lol.


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bench 8,8,8

Incline 8,8,8

Shoulder Press 8,8,8

Wide Grip Push Ups 8,8,8

Lateral Raises 12,12

Tricep skullcrushers 12,12


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

1990 said:


> Bench 8,8,8
> 
> Incline 8,8,8
> 
> ...


What weights mate? lol


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

bench is 90lbs

incline about 40lbs

sp 42.5lbs


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bench 8,8,8,8

Shoulder Press 8,8,8,8

Lat Raises 12,12,12

Inverted Push ups 8,8,8,8

Tricep work

thats todays push workout done

pull on sunday


----------

